# Nice Hat and a 10 pt.



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Shot this dude monday morning. He was chasing does, until I felt he was worth throwing lead at (actually copper solids). He is my biggest to date and first with a shot gun.











Scott


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

Scott, that is a very nice looking deer.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Way To Go Scott...you The Man  .......


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice deeer my man, I got shut out as usual!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice deer! Way to go!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That's great Scott! Congrats!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The heck with the buck. Is that one of those special Big Daddy OGF camo hats ( with orange lettering I might add ) ?? I believe they sold out as quickly as a stack of hot cakes at IHops.........  ........ Hey, nice deer also  ...DA KING !!!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice deer Scott !


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

Way to Go Scott! He's a beautiful deer!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Catking you are right. That is with the orange lettering so I can be in style and match both camos and blaze orange and not be picked out by the METRO bucks

Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought that was one of those special hats............... Looks good.... CK


----------

